# New from Michigan



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello to all. We are very new to beekeeping and to this site. Hopefully we can read and learn a lot from here.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

welcome to the site. There is a wealth of information here on nearly any topic you can think of. There is a heck of a ncie beekeeper i know pretty close to you in Unionville. He is a bit anti-computer, but a great guy to BS with and learn from. His name is Tom Sokol and he is right off of main street just South of town. I stop in and chat with him whenever I'm heading to visit family in Bad Axe. 

Anyways, take a advantage of the search feature of the site to find information that is pretty general, but don't hesitate to ask questions. Folks are pretty dang helpful in the chatroom as well.

Good luck with the bees!


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome Homemaid!

O-H?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

KPeacock said:


> welcome to the site. There is a wealth of information here on nearly any topic you can think of. There is a heck of a ncie beekeeper i know pretty close to you in Unionville. He is a bit anti-computer, but a great guy to BS with and learn from. His name is Tom Sokol and he is right off of main street just South of town. I stop in and chat with him whenever I'm heading to visit family in Bad Axe.
> 
> Anyways, take a advantage of the search feature of the site to find information that is pretty general, but don't hesitate to ask questions. Folks are pretty dang helpful in the chatroom as well.
> 
> Good luck with the bees!


I am from Bad Axe.. I wonder if Tom Sokol is related to Larry Sokol??


----------



## Stanger (Mar 4, 2013)

Lot of bad axe folks.. Im over in sanilac county.. Welcome.. Im first year and beesource has been wonderful.. Nice helpful people (mostly).. Nobody has made me feel dumb yet lol


----------



## skosma (May 30, 2013)

Welcome to the site. I'm in Huron County.


----------



## Stanger (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a huron county bees facebook page


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Stanger said:


> There is a huron county bees facebook page


I'll have to check it out...Do you know what it is called I done a search and came up with nothing..


----------



## skosma (May 30, 2013)

Its Huron County beekeepers


----------



## DrumChuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Greetings from Newaygo!.


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

I-O!



BayHighlandBees said:


> Welcome Homemaid!
> 
> O-H?


----------



## BhaktiBees (Aug 13, 2013)

Hiya Chuck!


----------

